# Assistance Formulating EO Blend



## gsc (Apr 17, 2017)

I want to incorporate a blend of the EO's below in cp soap but don't know how to formulate a good usage rate for each.  I'd like to mix up a 1 oz. bottle.  Can anyone offer assistance?

Tea Tree
Clove
Rosewood
Cistus
Coriander


----------



## Soapprentice (Apr 17, 2017)

I read clove is mischievous in CP...


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Apr 17, 2017)

Look around here: http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/blends/  There's a calculator, too.


----------



## lsg (Apr 17, 2017)

First of all, you need to learn what a top, middle and base note is in fragrance.  Then use Q-Tips or cotton balls to try out each blend.  I leave my cotton balls or Q-Tips with each blend in Zip-Lock bags for a few days and then open and waft the fragrance with your hand toward you.  

http://www.edenbotanicals.com/natural-perfumery-basics.html


----------



## Spice (Apr 20, 2017)

gsc said:


> I want to incorporate a blend of the EO's below in cp soap but don't know how to formulate a good usage rate for each.  I'd like to mix up a 1 oz. bottle.  Can anyone offer assistance?
> 
> Tea Tree
> Clove
> ...


Do you know how to get a measurement by counting the drops of eo and make a one  oz of a blend?


----------



## TandCC (Apr 20, 2017)

Modern soapmaking also has a blog post about usage rates for essential oils

http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/essential-oil-usage-rates-ifra-guidelines/


----------



## TBandCW (Apr 27, 2017)

My kitchen looks like a mad scientist lab when I'm developing eo blends.  I just keep on trying different amts recording each one till I hit on something I like.


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 27, 2017)

gsc said:


> I want to incorporate a blend of the EO's below in cp soap but don't know how to formulate a good usage rate for each.  I'd like to mix up a 1 oz. bottle.  Can anyone offer assistance?
> 
> Tea Tree
> Clove
> ...



Could I be a pest and ask for the latin/botanical names?

Tea Tree.

Clove is a fabulous faster-upper. 
(anti-fungal to the max, but in soap ...fast fast (did you dare blink? ... solid FAST!).

Rosewood is sweet and always beautiful. Everything rose is ... just gorgeous.

Cistus?

Coriander.

Ok, I stop being naughty. High as you can afford on the rose, keep the tea tree to below eye-watering levels, Cistus I'm guessing is Citrus - that doesn't stick in soap unless you get multiple distilled varieties (called "folds", so 5 fold orange is orange, distilled five times). Rose ... like I said originally ... perfect in every way.

Coriander ... don't make me notice it. I loath it when I do. Oddly  ... nice, in a blend.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 27, 2017)

I love clove EO in soap. Yes, it does seize hard and fast...but scent really stays and the bars have this really hard texture that I just love.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 27, 2017)

I am with Dixiedragon, I love clove especially with orange. Just use the clove in small percentages


----------



## Millie (Apr 27, 2017)

Cistus is rockrose, sometimes called labdanum. It has a wonderful amber and honey scent. Gsc, do you have a good source? My vendor stopped carrying it   I'm stricken, it is one of my absolute favorites.

Edit: looks like there is a reason for the different names: http://naturesgiftaromatherapy.blogspot.com/2008/11/cistus-labdanum-aha.html

I have used labdanum resinoid, a rich heavy scent that sticks very well in soap.


----------

